# Cypiotest 250, Any Good?



## Mags (May 12, 2005)

What do you guys think of Cypiotest? Is it any good?

I've read that some of its made by Denkall and animal power, and im interested in it because it seems this brand of 10 ml bottles has 250mg/ml as standard which is ideal if I intended to run bi-weekly shots of 250mg a week etc.(all the other tests I look at seem to be 200mg/ml, i know its not really a big deal, but alittle easier. I read in articles and on websites that animal power cypiotest has been designed for its shots to be; non-reactive, nearly neutral PH, lower irritation to injection site -less or no pain,optimum absorption, density levels similar to water so low viscosity level. Its supposed to be one of the most potent cypionate tests about too. 

It also said on the site that the vehicle has colour alpha 14 crystal clear, neutral odour with an acid value of 0.03, saponification (??) of 332.8 and a 0.0 peroxide value. With the use of this vehicle, they have decreased the amount of Benzyl alcohol up to 60% in some of there products- not sure if thats the case with the Cypiotest though. To be honest, I didnt really have a clue, what that all meant, so any translation or explanation would be greatly appreciated too.

Can anybody tell me if this seems accurate/true and if they are indeed genuine reliable brands/labs, anyone experienced this first hand? Any help would be good.


Cheers guys


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2005)

All of that stuff you listed is just marketing BS.

Nobody to my knowlege makes their product with 10% BA so that it is more painfull, of course they make it to be relatively pain free.

Denkall is a legitimate brand, the other sounds familiar but I can't say for certain.


----------



## Mags (May 12, 2005)

cheers dude


----------



## Tha Don (May 12, 2005)

you buying your stuff local or off the net?


----------



## Mags (May 13, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> you buying your stuff local or off the net?


At present I havent bought anything as am just looking into different brands/labs etc and the pros and cons of their products etc. I intend to run Test cyp, Dbol, HCG (still debating whether to run it during the cycle or just have it on hand if my nuts start drying up!!) and Nolva. My old training buddy, who still lives in London gets his Dbol, Napalon/anadrol, nolva from his mate, so could go through him, but i dont know the geezer. The gym I train at now is the typical dungeon with monsters lurking about, si I could tactfully/carefully ask around there. Secondly, ordering off the net comes with risk of buying fake shit and getting arse raped by the price too! For the moment i'm just sniffing out what's what and trying to decipher which way forward will be best. How about you?


----------



## Tha Don (May 13, 2005)

everything off the net, no probs so far, however i'm on day 4 of these russian dbols,  had an arms workout and no changes in strength at all yet! should i be concerned about this? i thought dbol kicked in pretty fast? i'm looking a little fuller but thats about it (which could just be due to higher cals lately), when should i expect to see this dbol really kick in?


----------



## bullet 29 (May 13, 2005)

good question d,
my last cycle i ran d-bol 20mg/ed and after the first week i really wanst noticing a big increase in poundage buuuut, at least not to the effect of what the d-bol hype was?
bullet


----------

